# Badminton in Dxb



## cmw1100 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Expats. Would like to know where I can play badminton in dxb.
I live In the Al Barsha area.
It's been while since I smacked about a feather shuttle.... Would love to start playing again.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey me and my friend play in downtown....so if u wanna head this way to smack some feathers, let me know....we have access to the court.
Cheers


----------



## cmw1100 (Jun 27, 2012)

hi,
Cheers for replying.
Where exactly in Downtown?


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

South ridge


----------



## Fabe (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi, came across this post...
And am interested cos I love the game and also live in business bay ... Can you tell me whether I can join in and if so in what days and timings and also whether there is a cost involved
Thanks


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 12, 2012)

Would love to join in!


----------



## A00A (Oct 9, 2012)

DUPLAYS Dubai Badminton


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Id b interested too!


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

Count me in please!

pm me if you guys are arranging something! 

Many thanks!


----------



## siddixit (Dec 14, 2012)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hey me and my friend play in downtown....so if u wanna head this way to smack some feathers, let me know....we have access to the court.
> Cheers


hey i would like to join you guys at downtown. give me your no so i can call and take more details or call me on <snip>

thanx 

Sid


----------



## Shaosen (Feb 10, 2013)

Hiya, are you still playing and room for another? Just moved to Dubai from London and looking for somewhere near downtown to play.


----------



## xniting (Feb 7, 2013)

I've just moved this week and looking to play badminton. Can't do any PMs yet as new to the forum.
If anyone's playing regularly, could you pls PM me or post here?
Thanks.


----------

